# Poke your Funny stuff here< jokes,videos ect



## 102first_hussars (Oct 23, 2005)

I gotta joke for you It is a St patricksday joke. 

These two Irishmen only have enough money for half a Pint 
the two pass a meat shop and and buddy has an idea he says to his friend "give me the Pint money" - whatfor? his friend replied, 
"just trust me" so buddy runs into the meat shop and buys and 8inch Sausage and leads his friend to the Pub, they order a bunch of beer, 
Buddy's friend says? "how the hell are we going to Pay for this ya crazy bastard?" 

Buddy has and Idea, he shoves the sausage into his pants opens the zipper and tells his friend to get down on your knees and start suckin, he does, the bartender sees this and is so outraged by this that he boots the two guys out, anyway his friend says "buddy ya crazy bastard did ya break the sausage on your landing?" Buddy says no okay lets try a few more pubs, so they did this same routine for about 12 pubs until Buddys friend said "Ok Ive had enough Im too drunk to carry on and my knees hurt" And Buddy says "How do you think I feel I lost The Sausage About 10 pubs ago" 



Funny Stuff in here 

These are links to certain clips from Stupid Videos Hilarious Stuff. 

"British Attack" 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=750 

"Russian Bride" 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1241 

"Evil Penguin" 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=332 

"Evil Penguin 2" 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=509 

"DUI" 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=875 

Heres some more 

"Annoying" 
Annoying phone operator 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=804 

"Stick Fighting Blooper" 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1230 

"Bear Fight" 
Man gets in a fight with a bear 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=10 Must See 
"Boyz In Da Hood" 
Another step backwards for race relations 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=793 

"Fighter Pilots Rock" 
This has to be the coolest job in the world! Must See 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1173 

"Mexican Midget Rodeo" 
Fun times at the Mexican Midget Rodeo 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=324 

"Why Men Don't Ask for Directions"Must See 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=635


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

that website really deserves its name...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

but the russian bride one's cool


----------



## Pisis (Oct 24, 2005)

and boyz in da hood... lol


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Good stuff there hussars


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Everybody can post stuff too ya know


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 24, 2005)

I gotta nastier one for ya, I warned ya so please be kind on your reply. 

A guy goes into a public washroom to take a piss, 
he starts pissn when a midget walks beside him to also take a piss, 
the guy peaks over and notices 
the midget has an extremely large penis, and he asks him 
"how do you have such a large penis" 
"well you see IM a Leprachaun" the Midget replied 
And the Guy ask's "could you make my Penis that Large?" 
"Of course I can On one condition ya have to 
get down and give me a bl**job" Replies the Midget 
So he does it, it takes about 30 seconds to finish, 
and the guy asks "So why isnt my Penis getting bigger"? 
The Midget starts Giggling, "what" the Guy said, 

"I cant believe you actually thought I was a Leprachaun


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

Dude, remember, there are censors put there that will stop our site from being picked up on search engines.... Kinda keep that in mind with the stuff u write and the pics u post...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 25, 2005)

Aright well I edited some things so its all better now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 25, 2005)

ty...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

A friend of mine just sent me this


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Oct 25, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaaaamn!

http://media.skoopy.com/misc/damn/


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice pic Pisis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 26, 2005)

i love that urinal pic up there


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 26, 2005)

It would put you off a bit though


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

*"Fighter Pilots Rock" 
This has to be the coolest job in the world! I know I have Already Posted This One But I just Love It, It Is just Amazingly Funny.*
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1173 

"Karate Kid" 
This Marine is ready to take on the Cobra Kai and prove that he’s the best around. http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1205 

"Army Gollum" 
Gollum questions the Army's concern for his well-being - An instant classic! http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1178 

"Worst Singer In The World" 
This guy actually thinks he's good! 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1179 

"Airman Dance" 
This airman sends off a jet in style. 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1176 

"Beer Gut Tumble" 
I’m too sexy for my shirt .. and too drunk to walk. 
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1092[/b]


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

"Ultimate Can Crusher"
It’s great when kids start recycling at such a young age.
http://www.StupidVideos.com/?VideoID=1251

Here is a saying...

Procastination is like masterbation. Whatever you do you are still fucking yourself.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 26, 2005)

LOL

Heres a Saying......

Its the mans Obligation to stick his B*neration in the woman's S*paration to increase the Population of the younger Generation.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, I was looking for the Maddonna Singer for one year around the entire net! It's fuckn gergous!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 27, 2005)

"Big Black Guy Named Ben"
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/2137

Guide To The UK, British and Americans might get pissed by this one, but hey all in good fun.
httphttp://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/217358

Leprachaun Public Washroom.
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/2505


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

i like the guide to the UK............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i like the guide to the UK............


Yes it was.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

You guys Like those Ill get you some more then.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 29, 2005)

Steve-O Drunk On Adam Corolla Show 
Info: Good thing he doesn't try all those stunts in THIS condition
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/steveocorolla.html

Napoleon Dynamite
Related: Prank Phone Call
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/audio/napoleondynamite-prank1.html

Samuel L Jackson Prank 
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/audio/sjackson-prank1.html

Samuel L Jackson Prank 2
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/audio/sjackson-prank2.html

This is a clasic video to watch if you work in an office environment
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/badday.html

Tourettes Weatherman
Info: News anchor has a bad case of tourettes syndrome
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/weatherman.html


----------

